# Cloudy water - Eco Complete



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

So I have had my 55 gallon setup for several days now. When I first set it up with the eco complete, the water was very cloudy(understandably so). It's gotten much clearer now but there's still a hint to it.. and it's stayed the same for a few days. Just wondering if I should just wait or if I need to do anything to get the water clear(water changes?).

I did not rinse the eco complete prior to putting it in.


----------



## JGNYC (Jul 15, 2015)

I just set up a tank with eco complete this weekend. I didnt rinse it either and it was a bit cloudy for the first few hours. I poured the water against the glass instead of directly onto the eco complete. Im not sure if this makes a difference. 

I would give it some time. I think you could also use Purigen to help clear the water up.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

JGNYC said:


> I just set up a tank with eco complete this weekend. I didnt rinse it either and it was a bit cloudy for the first few hours. I poured the water against the glass instead of directly onto the eco complete. Im not sure if this makes a difference.
> 
> I would give it some time. I think you could also use Purigen to help clear the water up.


Thanks. Is your water crystal clear? Also how would I fit purigen into my aquaclears? Do they come in bags, or with bags I can pour it into?


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Eco(intentionally) contains a beneficial bacteria which will cause the water to cloud in most but not all cases. Lots of new tanks have that issue also for a while. Plants help
with getting it removed quicker.


----------



## JGNYC (Jul 15, 2015)

jcmv4792 said:


> Thanks. Is your water crystal clear? Also how would I fit purigen into my aquaclears? Do they come in bags, or with bags I can pour it into?


The water is mostly crystal clear now. 

You can buy purigen in prepackaged bags or you could buy it in bulk and add it to your filtration system. I've seen on here that some people put it in pantyhose. I've never tried it myself so I am unsure which way is best.


----------



## Gametheory (Apr 25, 2014)

jcmv4792 said:


> Thanks. Is your water crystal clear? Also how would I fit purigen into my aquaclears? Do they come in bags, or with bags I can pour it into?


You can order it as the ones prewelded into 100ml bags on amazon, fleabay or your local fish store.

You can also order "the bag" (specificly made bag) and bottle of purigen to fill yourself if you want.

I don't think pantyhose stands up to the bleach well though.


----------



## Cow Goes Moo (Apr 13, 2015)

I used 40 lbs of Eco complete with 40 lbs of Tahitian Black Moon Sand capped on it. Neither of them did I wash. I simply placed a bowl in the tank and then poured the water into the bowl. The first few gallons I went slowly and then as the water got closer and closer to the top of the bowl and over the bowl I went with less and less care and the water was slightly cloudy but cleared up quickly over the next couple days.


----------

